# Dogs and Cancer



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Was sent this article...

http://news.discovery.com/animals/pets/dogs-absorb-lawn-chemicals-130508.htm


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My last three GSDs died of hemangiosarcoma between the ages of 9 and 11. A friend just lost her bloodhound to lymphoma. He did not see 6 years. A teammate lost her 7 year old to lymphoma and another an 11 year old to osteosarcoma. So, I am thinking of ALL these things and others. 

I have never had a dog with bladder cancer but a couple of years ago, I quit using herbicides in the area the dog stays and am weaning away from lawn herbicides, not using ANY roundup, and zero insecticides other than natural controls. I don't let my current dog on other folks' lawns and try to remember to wash his feet off when we go anywhere. 

I also nixed the flea and tick meds and am using Springtime garlic and still using ivermectin. That may change but so far my daily flea and tick checks are coming up negative and the ticks are jumping all over ME when we go into the woods.

I don't know WHAT is the smoking gun. Probably a lot of different things


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I also worry about the chemicals that are put on roads and sidewalks during winter.


----------

